# Clinder does it to the trout!!



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Here's two pics of some nice specks he caught,he'll have to ellaborate on the when,where,and how...  




















Looks like ya flat laid it on em dude...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Under the bridge?


----------



## Zombie (Jul 26, 2005)

Holy crap, now thats some trout!


----------



## Big Worm (Mar 29, 2005)

speck slayer.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*nice fish......*

Great catch!!!!!


----------



## cockroachjr. (Jul 18, 2005)

your the man!!!..some nice slabs there!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

thanks fellows. that was the take for the table and freezer! we caught nearly fifty that day and all were legal!!!!!!!!!


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

not under the bridge emanuel though i have gotten some 18in spotails outta there.  these were on the beach.


----------



## db prater (Sep 27, 2005)

I up here freezing my *!#>&* gonads off, and you are down there catching all the [email protected]#!* fish.
I hope you enjoy those beauties you lucky dog!
Just kidding, good work. I will be down soon and we need to hook up.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

let me know prater.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Try pitching screwtails under there on the last couple hours of current running out. During the winter, the trout stack up like fleas. The X-Mas tree screwtail on a 1/4 red jighead seems to be the ticket. Either that or a mudminnow with a splitshot works wonders.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

ive tried both their during that tide nothin to speak of yet.their have been some trout caught their lately though. ive gotten spotails their though. you talkin bout the little bridge right?


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Little bridge/bait hole, yeah. It usually gets good around Thanksgiving or once the water goes below 65. Couple good big tides after a strong cold front and they'll push in there. The only problem is that spot does get pounded pretty hard. It used to be a Tybee locals only secret but the cat is out of the bag now. I've caught dozens of fish under there during the winter, but last winter wasn't as good. 

Another good place is by the ICW drawbridge on Islands Expressway. Pitch lures or minnows up towards the pilings on a low outgoing tide and let them drift/bump back. I'll come up sometime and show you how it works.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

been there also. went sat actually floated live shrimp with a couple of takers.smallfish though.


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Next time we go up there, I'll fish it with you. I've seen people catch a few with live shrimp but it should get good in a couple more weeks. The best way to fish it is with plastics, sometimes you'll even hook up a striper.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

we will definatly go e man but im no artificial bait man. i no they work and have caught fish on em when they wouldnt eat live bait. but me my man live bait is what i live by for trout.float em bottom fish em free line em cast em whichever way.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

by the way everyone they were caught on the half tide on the beach at tybee isl.just north of the pier.one tiny brown mustad bream hook one medium splitshot and one small cork.all conected in proper order. hook 6to8in below splitshot cork2to2 1/2 feet above spitshot. shallow water casting just behind the high crest on the wave patterns. using live shrimp for bait. if your shrimp dies put a live one on.if theycontinue to die be sure your hookin em in one of the various
safe points of entry without affecting the shrimp.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*emanuel*

at the ICW you cast those screwtails from the rocks or the pier??


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

From the rocks by the base of the drawbridge, President Street. That little park with the pier hasn't been too productive for me.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

right on E. the boat ramp area has not been very productive for me either. but the actual ICW has. was wondering wich one you were talkin about since their so close together.


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2005)

Holy Smokes!! Nice catch!! wanna share? just send it down to GA...


----------



## emanuel (Apr 2, 2002)

Yeah, try the drawbridge. You can toss a lure into the deeper channel where the trout hold out when the water gets colder. I've caught fish there when no one in their right mind should have been out fishing. Gotta bring some whiskey to keep yourself warm on days like that.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

*not done fishin*

i am in georgia!!


----------



## Smashed (Jul 1, 2005)

Last time I killed the trout from shore like that was at the Cemetary a few years ago. They stacked up in the rocks and ate up all my mud minnows, after which I switched to screwtails and kept on hanging them until the tide quit running.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

do i no you smashed? do you fish the beach or pier often?


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Question for all you Ga guys?*

What are the limits there? Here in NC we are allowed 10 over 12.. I think they got the size limit too small..


----------



## flathead (Dec 18, 2003)

I agree with you Kenny.Between the 12" size limit,the stripers,and the blues,the specks don't have much of a chance to make a comeback like we'd all like to see.I'd like to see'em raise it like they did the flounder,at least to 14",maybe even 15" for a couple year classes anyway.There isn't much meat on a 12" speck or a 13" flounder,at least not enough for me to justify cleaning them.


----------



## clinder (Mar 2, 2005)

iffin i aint mistaken its 15 over 14 here


----------

